# Q: Would car show shots be appropriate in here?



## rongage (Jan 21, 2013)

I went to the North American International Auto Show this past weekend (in Detroit) and am dying to show off some of my better results.

Would this forum be the best place for such?


----------



## Hillsilly (Jan 21, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## agierke (Jan 21, 2013)

sure why not. i think the only thing you can't post is porn. i dont think nudity is allowed either but tastefully done implied nudes is probably ok. i would check the forum rules for clarification...i think its outlined somewhere in there.

i also wouldn't post other photographer's work without proper credit being given. that's just a respect thing.

but bring on the cars man!


----------



## rongage (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks for the replies!

I'll post pictures later today!

Ron


----------



## tomscott (Jan 21, 2013)

Have a look in here 

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=776.0


----------

